# ISO good Wellington recipe



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've always wanted to try to make elk Wellington. I have a few ideas from the WWW but wanted to see if any of the local experts had any ideas. Thanks!---SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A long time ago Mrs Goob made it with burger. I've never made it. I think it's a lot of work. I'd like to try it though.

UWN member paddler213 made it with goose and bolete mushrooms:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/105489-goose-wellington.html

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This... but with a slab of elk:






-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just come on down Ben, I can give you a full tour of the whole town of Wellington; that should answer all of your questions, but Im not sure it will be very appetizing.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> This... but with a slab of elk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try this one for sure.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Just come on down Ben, I can give you a full tour of the whole town of Wellington; that should answer all of your questions, but Im not sure it will be very appetizing.


I was hoping for a Wellington that doesn't cause your teeth to fall out.:mrgreen:----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm gonna try this one for sure.----SS


I know right? It looks amazing... my mouth waters when he cuts it open in the end. Crap... now I want to hit up Ruby River for lunch... :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Does ruby river serve wellington?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

*Elk Wellington*

I have a twist I do on wellington. These are individual sized wellingtons, and for this recipe I made it with antelope steaks, but I have done elk and deer steaks as well and they taste amazing! http://huntingandcooking.com/pronghorn-wellington-fancy-smancy/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A12GaugeGirl said:


> I have a twist I do on wellington. These are individual sized wellingtons, and for this recipe I made it with antelope steaks, but I have done elk and deer steaks as well and they taste amazing! http://huntingandcooking.com/pronghorn-wellington-fancy-smancy/


Ya gotta love those Wellingtons of yours.

Hey, that's a nice website A12GaugeGirl. Great layout, pics, and of course the recipes. And geeze, I wish I could write like that. Good job.

.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Ya gotta love those Wellingtons of yours.
> 
> Hey, that's a nice website A12GaugeGirl. Great layout, pics, and of course the recipes. And geeze, I wish I could write like that. Good job.
> 
> .


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------

